

FCC Releases 2.5M “Net Neutrality” Reply Comments to the Public - denzil_correa
http://www.fcc.gov/blog/fcc-releases-open-internet-reply-comments-public

======
denzil_correa
Context - [http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2014/07/fccs-a...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2014/07/fccs-awful-website-crashes-on-last-day-for-initial-net-
neutrality-comments/)

